# Amuse GT-R w/ BBS wheels



## Adrey (Dec 8, 2007)

well atleast a photoshop.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Me like!


----------



## callumGTR (Jun 6, 2006)

yummy yummy! it seems to be growing on me by the day.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Howsie said:


> Me like!


X 2:bowdown1:


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

very nice


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

only a PS pic, but what a pic, that's bloody lovely that is. 

Loving that rear wing....:bowdown1:


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

sexeh !


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

v. nice!!


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

NICE


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

those wheels make it look like a Mine's car, but it looks really clean.


----------



## Turks (Apr 11, 2007)

MADsteve said:


> Loving that rear wing....:bowdown1:


Me too, that wing really finishes off the rear end well! Quite aggressive looking.. is it produced by Amuse?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

HATE HATE HATE AND IT'S BATH TUB WHITE !!!!


----------



## CJGTR (Jul 10, 2007)

whites the best


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

With all the GTR's at TAS none were fitted with BBS. Such a great looking rim and suits it nice.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Now you're talking.............that is the first and only pic I've ever seen of the new GTR that's made me think........... MMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm nice.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

^^it is a PS^^


----------



## Turks (Apr 11, 2007)

Steve said:


> HATE HATE HATE AND IT'S BATH TUB WHITE !!!!


I think the White is one of the better colours! For me its between the White and the Red.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

hyrev said:


> ^^it is a PS^^


Yeah, but it's only a set of wheels. Isn't the wing actually part of the Amuse kit anyhow so it's not really a "virtual car" is it.

Those wheels really suit the white. I'm not a big fan of white cars either but with the black windows it looks awesome.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

That's the freaking wing that should have come stock with the car!


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

That wing sets it off!!

Gives the car a totally different look. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

